# food list for 12/18/11 holiday meeting.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I just thought it would be a good thing to make a food list so none of us bring a lot of the same thing.

me.
1. chips.
2. home made lemon-cherry pies.
3. soda.

and on down the list we go.


----------



## lucky7_dallas (Dec 11, 2011)

i plan on bringing some christmass homemade fudge, choclate covered pretzels, and a ham ball


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i'm bringing pretzels.


----------

